# Honda HSS928ATD starting issue



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

My question is I have. Honda HSS928ATD when I go to start it with key after sitting for a while it takes 2 or 3 turns to start it never happened before it starts but takes a few attempts to start I am wondering is this a issue or should I not be concerned?? Should it start with the first turn?? Any input or adjustment I can do??


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

How old is your gas? If it is from last season, you might drain the tank and put in fresh gas -that thumbscrew under the carb makes it quite easy. My HSS928AWD starts on the first turn of the key, but I do have a heated garage. I have not started it in the cold. I also charged the battery at the start of the season.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

It’s new Gas but I don’t have heated garage u think maybe I need to charge battery??


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Does it seem like it's turning slower than usual, when you use the electric start? 

Regardless, if you have a charger already, it certainly couldn't hurt to charge the battery. If that fixes the problem, great. And if not, at least you've ruled one thing out.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I think I would put a charge on the battery to be prepared for the season. It may just be the cold that is making it a bit harder to start.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Not turning slower then usual just takes a couple turns to start it


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

How many seconds does it crank before starting?

My gx270 and gx390 pull start faster then using the electric start. 

1 pull, 1 second.

Electric, 3 seconds cranking. Zero effort... Priceless. 

I have never hooked a charger up to my HSS, but I did jump start my lawn tractor once.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Just to add to the reference point:

24° F (getting pretty warm here).

GX390 (in unheated garage): 
- 1 second on 12v electric start (didn't even get to finish "One thousand...one").
- 1/2 second on pull start.

GX240 (Had to get an extension cord, and it hasn't been started in 3 days):
- 2 seconds on 120v electric.
- 1/2 second on pull start.

50 hours on the HSS1332. (Would have at least 100 as I switch between 2 blowers).

- Usually takes me 45 minutes to clear all vehicle zones and 1-1/2 hours to clear drive, parking and trails around house.
- After clearing just my driveway, battery charger will charge for 30-40 minutes before it goes into tender mode (green light blinking).

Have cleared 11-1/2 feet of overall wet snow since Dec. 8, 2017. Been fun!


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I have to turn the key twice or 3 times to get it to start


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^
I'd check my plug and I'd also get 0E (no ethanol) gas in my tank. Some will disagree, but since I switched over to zero ethanol fuel, all of my small engines start faster.

My blowers have been getting pretty well used this winter, so it's like they're "locked and loaded", ready to go.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

x2 for the non ethanol fuel. I switched to this a few years back and weed walker, leaf blower, mower and blower have never been happier.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

When It’s below 20 degrees mine starts on 3. (1 one thousand, 2 one thousand, 3.)

Once it gets up around 40 it starts quicker. 

I’m going to up the jetting on this thing soon, I bet it will help with really cold electric starting.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I am also using the non-ethanol Tru-fuel (and only use less than a gallon per season so far). You can get it at Home Depot. You might try and change out the fuel to see if that helps.


----------

